# Ever wonder where to get the special tools to adjust your carburetors?



## Brs11 (Dec 11, 2010)

I carry all 4 types!

Splined
Single D
Double D
Pac-Man

PM me if you would like a set or I can sell them seperate.

Thanks,


----------



## engtech (Jan 17, 2011)

*Carb tools*

Depending on which state you are in, a service center can receive up to a $500 dollar fine for selling these tools to non-authorized service center individuals. So wouldn't hurt to make sure those wanting them are authorized.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am not trying to upset anyones sales pitch but i have the tools, paid about $30 for the an used them once. The simple solution is to remove the screws cut slots in them with a dremel or something and then use a normal screwdriver, a dealer or small engine shop can't do that, however as owner you can, refer to the pic below, push the connector on the screw, remove it, cut the slot, etc. Have a good one. Geo


----------

